# Breeder and Racer Feed Mix



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

I just wanted to know the right pigeon mix and the percentage of the proper mix of the seed for the racers and breeders, then how many times should I feed the racers and the breeders in a day? Especially the breeders feeding and raising their young from the first day til weaning.. And for the breeders who is resting, incubating and mating.. I know the breeders should have feeds, grits and water 24/7 while raising youngsters.. But what should be the proper mix which is my main concern??? Thanks


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

de Vera Loft said:


> I just wanted to know the right pigeon mix and the percentage of the proper mix of the seed for the racers and breeders, then how many times should I feed the racers and the breeders in a day? Especially the breeders feeding and raising their young from the first day til weaning.. And for the breeders who is resting, incubating and mating.. I know the breeders should have feeds, grits and water 24/7 while raising youngsters.. But what should be the proper mix which is my main concern??? Thanks


Like everything else, everyone has their own little secrets when it comes to feeding!  I think most people use a breeder mix of around 15 or 16% as a base feed. This is then supplemented by some people with other grains or pellets. I have had good luck this year supplementing my normal breeder mix with trout pellets. These are very high in protein (42%). The babies seem to grow faster and healthier than in the past.

Once the babies are weaned I cut the protein level way back by mixing the above base mix with about 25% barley. This seems to do well for me.

Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It has been a while since i raced,so i will leave that part alone. My Favorite feeding Method for breeders, is Pellets in front of them 100% of the time, with hand fed grain, once, but better two times a Day. They prefer the Grain so much more, i think you could train young Bird racers that way, at least while they first started train, and not have to withhold food.
I also give FRESH red grit once a day, they seem to relish the fresh grit better,(it tends to absorb moisture) in proportion to the amount they will clean up with always some left over, so there is always some in front of them. I do not feed it in Crocks, but in the Feed Troughs, works out great, with less waste than sitting in a crock, absorbing moisture.
Many times they go for the fresh grit before the grain. Dave


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Trout pellets. That is ingenious!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, i think 42% Protein is too High. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Too much protein is bad because it might overwork the liver. Just stay with 16-18% protein for breeders. Then 12-14% for fliers as maintenance.

I feed my non-breeders once a day. The breeders have food all day. And I know that my breeders have enough because they leave their food inside their nest boxes.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

LUCKYT said:


> Sorry, i think 42% Protein is too High. Dave


Yes, of course 42% is too high, but I mix it with my grain mix so that the resulting mixture is about 20% or so. I have seen a dramatic difference in this year's youngsters compared with last year when I didn't use the pellets.

Dan


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Learning,

I think you got the right idea. Protein is one of the main reasons for muscle and bone growth. The Vickings were big men because their diet was mainly fish and meat, protein. Some Japanize are now over six feet tall because they have more beef and fish in their diet. Smart to add it during the breeding but cut back when grown. Like you said, everyone has their own secrets, now you have shared yours.

Good luck racing,
Tony


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Big T said:


> Learning,
> 
> I think you got the right idea. Protein is one of the main reasons for muscle and bone growth. The Vickings were big men because their diet was mainly fish and meat, protein. Some Japanize are now over six feet tall because they have more beef and fish in their diet. Smart to add it during the breeding but cut back when grown. Like you said, everyone has their own secrets, now you have shared yours.
> 
> ...


Japanese have always had fish and meat in their diet....but I see where you're going with that.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Japanese have always had fish and meat in their diet....but I see where you're going with that.


Yes, fish has always been in their diet but rice was their main staple until we Americans got involved after WW2 then meat became the main course. Did you know Florida has beef as one of their main products and most is shipped to Japan? Read about it a while ago.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

The problem with feeding 40% Pellets mixed in, is you will most likely get Birds that favor them and eat all of that first... So you really do not Know the Protein level your birds are getting, on Average. Also. 40% Protein Products will go bad quicker, and increase the Bacteria in your Feeding Vessels, ect. Dave


----------

